# KJS Memorial Tourney



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just wanted to put the word out about the tourney this weekend coming. Please feel free to check out the rules and regs if interested. 

Top prize is a custom Wheeler of your choice! 
http://www.kjsmf.com/Fishing.html

Sponsor list so far
Sposers
Adam Bomb Sport Fishing Charters
Wheels Reels
Grumpys
Fishermans Headquarters
Wind Jammer
A.O.K. Tackle
"Boomer"
Tatoo Tackle
R.M.Smith Custom Plugs
Big Water Lures 
J.N-SKI Plugs
Flyers Skate Zone


----------

